# SD Card won't mount



## mightyjlr (May 20, 2007)

I have a SD card that has some files on it that I need.  When I put it in my card reader and plug it into the USB it doesnt mount.  I tried it in another card reader and it wont work in that one either.  I opened Disk Utility and it shows that it mounts it for a split second and shows the size, but then it disappears from the list.  I really need these files.  Is there any way to recover them?


----------



## wraith (May 20, 2007)

What file system is the sd card formatted with? 

It sounds like the card may have gone bad since you've said it appears in Disk Util and then disappears. Have you tried jiggling it in the reader to see if appears and disappers as you jiggle it? I You might try cleaning the contacts on the card. I'm grasping at straws here. ;-)


----------



## albloom (May 21, 2007)

Patience, Mighty. Those things are finicky. It'll take trying
several (several dozen?) times before you get the hang of it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 21, 2007)

There are some pretty good recover programs out there - search VersionTracker.com for "photo recovery" or "SD recover" and you should find something. 

I had success with a program a while ago, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## RockPoet (Jan 3, 2010)

OK, I just brought a "dead" SD card back to life. Never had to do this before. It wouldn't mount, even after repeated attempts. So...

I simply ERASED the SD card in Disc Utility and it mounted on my desktop immediately. The card appears to work properly, now.

Of course, if you have data or images you need to recover BEFORE erasing the SD card, try LEXAR IMAGE RESCUE (http://store.lexar.com/imagerescue3/download.cfm) or any other data-recovery software which might work. Also, you might try to read the card on a different computer. Once you have your data copied off the card, you can then erase the SD card and see if it mounts on your desktop.

Hope this is helpful...


----------



## johntaylor393 (Mar 1, 2011)

There are a large number of SD card recovery software available on the internet for photo recovery on SD card for Mac OS[/URL]. However, these software are of no use if the memory card is not detected. It is therefore better that you first check whether the SD card has been damaged physically and if it is not, you can definitely make use of these software to recover the data.


----------

